# Looking for a C/D alternative



## sersmith (Aug 23, 2009)

Have a 4.5 years old Lab/Greyhound mix that had a bout with crystals once (couple years ago). Vet recommended C/D; She has gotten to where she does not like the C/D and after some investigating, I abhore it! She had been eating Innova Evo prior to the C/D. Any suggestions for an alternative are welcome. Also, anyone know the key ingredient in combating crystals? Would adding cranberry juice to a better quality food (like Innova Adult) work? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

My dog had struvite crystals and my vet suggested I feed c/d canned. I did for a while; I had been feeding raw prior. By a while, I mean a few days because her poop was disgusting and the mounds were huge. I am assuming that your dog has struvite crystals? Usually, these crystals arise from a urinary tract infection. So, if the UTI is gone, you shouldn't have to really worry about these crystals. Just make sure he's getting enough water. I read in veterinary manual that certain ingredients should be restricted such as protein, phosphorus, and magnesium. I would stick with a grain-free food but maybe EVO is too high in protein? Are you feeding canned or dry? If you can, go with canned or even half and half to keep the moisture level up.. You can even add some warm water or low-sodium chicken broth to the food. I don't know the protein levels of other grain-free foods but if you go to dogfoodanalysis.com, you could probably find that out. There's Now!, Taste of the Wild, Nature's Variety Instinct etc. I'm still feeding the raw food (pre-made) to my dog and has not had a reoccurrence. I just add some water to her food. Stay away from the Hill's, medi-cal and Royal Canin vet stuff...ugh.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Totally agree with FlipGirl - grain-free, with a couple tablespoons of canned added for additional water, and also more water added to that. My dog had struvite crystals earlier this year. Royal Canin Rx food didn't help, and I was not crazy about using C/D. We were then told she'd need to be on this vet food diet for life - NOT! So we are now feeding her Wellness Core kibble mixed with about 1/4 -1/2 cup water and she is crystal free. Vet told me to continue doing whatever I'm doing cause its working. Try it.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I can't remember exactly, but I think the ph of the food needs to be a certain level.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Wellness CORE has less protein than some of the others. I'm going to be switching Bailey to that once we're done with this bag of Wellness Super5Mix.

Bailey has had two UTIs this year so I started adding 3/4 cup of water to her food and warming it in the microwave to make a gravy, then I add more water. I may start adding some wet food to it also.

I also bought some organic unsweetened pure cranberry juice and have been giving her that a couple times a week mixed with her plain organic low fat yogurt. It's hard to find the unsweetened pure cranberry juice, and it is quite bitter, which is why I add it to her yogurt.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

It's not the ph of the food; it's the ph of the urine that the food produces. With struvite crystals, the ph is too alkaline. With calcium oxylate, it's too acidic. Many of the rx foods contain salt to encourage the pet to drink. This I do not agree with at all. Many animals who are patients at the clinic where I work are on these types of foods regularly so I wonder what the salt is doing to their systems. There is a brand called Wysong that has a food specially for struvite crystals - I can't remember what it's called though I looked into it when my dog had crystals. Just google Wysong. It's all natural. I think you have to order it over the phone or on the website. Some vets may carry it as well. Wysong also carries Biotic ph- and Biotic ph+ which are supplements added to food to make the urine less acidic or more acidic (i.e. less alkaline). I used that for my dog as well.


----------



## sersmith (Aug 23, 2009)

I appreciate all the responses! I ended up going with the regular Innova. It has only 1.7 % more protein than c/d and no phosphorus or magnesium. As far as water intake, Misty has always been a heavy drinker. I have always had to ask her to come up for air since she was a puppy. The c/d has not changed that situation.
I did notice that alot of the quality treats have high protien contents. We had her on the Veggie Life Happy Hips (back and 2 cruciate surgeries since April) due to its Gluco/Condro level. Switching to Wellness treats now and still using Mother Hubbard's for all of them. I am also starting to make treats for them and may do some special meals...any recipes are welcome. Thanks again for the responses!


----------

